# 5/22 NC report



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i slipped out on the water this afternoon up a creek and threw some lures. the action wasnt very fast but i ended up w/ one 19" pup and an 18" flattie. the red went back but the flounder came home to see the oven. still not seeing a whole lot of bait around wrightsville yet besides some extra tiny shrimp.

ryan

the red had 5 spots on this side and 2 on the other


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

way to go ryan... dude, you are having too much fun  . My yak is coming in this week... I'll post some pictures...


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm jealous. Wish they were here. Maybe they are, but I haven't found them yet. Thanks for the report.


----------

